# Fahrradhelm Kinder



## Bikelovers (12. Februar 2020)

Moin, 

da es leider keine aktuellen Testergebnisse gibt, frage ich mal hier, welche Fahrradhelme eure abenteuerlustigen Kids fahren?  Mit welchen Helmen habt ihr gute Erfahrungen? 

Bisher hat sie einen von Abus, den wir von der Passform furchtbar finden. 

Ich suche für unsere 8 jährige eine Helm für Alles: Stadt und Wald - den würde ich am Liebsten auch zum Reitkurs mitverwenden ?

Wichtig sind mir ein geschützter Nacken und guter Seitenschutz - hier scheint sich die Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen.


----------



## Walsumer1980 (12. Februar 2020)

Mein 10 Jähriger trägt den zum BMX fahren,hat schon einige Stürze überstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikelovers (12. Februar 2020)

Walsumer1980 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 979073
> 
> 
> Mein 10 Jähriger trägt den zum BMX fahren,hat schon einige Stürze überstanden.



Das ist der K3, oder? 

Bei dem war ich durch schlechte Testergebnisse (allerdings aus 2016) verunsichert





__





						Produktdetails | ADAC Test: Fahrradhelme für Kinder und Kleinkinder
					

Uvex Kid 3 im ADAC Test:




					www.adac.de
				




Generell liebäugel ich aber auch mit einem Helm mit dem Nutshell-Konstrukt.


----------



## Walsumer1980 (12. Februar 2020)

Ja,is der Kid 3,ich und mein Sohn sind mit dem Helm zufrieden.


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Februar 2020)

Bikelovers schrieb:


> Das ist der K3, oder?
> 
> Bei dem war ich durch schlechte Testergebnisse (allerdings aus 2016) verunsichert
> 
> ...


Wenn ihr auch Mal längere Touren fahren wollte was mit 8jahren gut möglich ist, würde ich definitiv auf besser belüftete Konstruktionen setzen! 

Je nach Kopfumfang kann man in dem Alter auch schon nach Erwachsenen Helmen schauen. 
Der FF für meine Tochter ist schon ein xs Helm für Erwachsene.


----------



## shurikn (12. Februar 2020)

Wir haben unter anderem den Woom Helm im Einsatz, der geht echt weit runter in Nacken und das weiche Visier vorne hat sich auch schon rentiert.


----------



## Tich (12. Februar 2020)

Hab für meinen Großen (im Mai wird er 4 Jahre) den Woom Helm in Medium und kann dem voll zustimmen. Ansonsten würde ich ebenso Kopfumfang messen und evtl. nach kleinen Erwachsenen-Helmen Ausschau halten. Je nach Fahrstil/Einsatzzweck muss man dann eben abwägen, ob Belüftung oder robuste Bauweise wichtiger sind.


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Februar 2020)

Tich schrieb:


> Je nach Fahrstil/Einsatzzweck muss man dann eben abwägen, ob Belüftung oder robuste Bauweise wichtiger sind.



Da wir von Radfahren und nicht von Bergsteigen reden sollten die Belüftungen kein Problem darstellen. 
Die Helme entsprechen schließlich alle der entsprechenden Norm, wenn man dann einen hinten tief gezogenen Enduro Helm nimmt, sollte das Reichen, sonst beleibt eh nur was mit Kinnbügel, das sollte aber dem Parkeinsatz vorbehalten bleiben. 

Meine Kids haben schon den einen oder anderen Helm persönlich auf Tauglichkeit getestet, und diese wurden dann nach dem sie bestimmungs gemäß gearbeitet hatten entsorgt, bzw für Verkehrserziehung (Melone im Helm ohne Helm) genutzt.


----------



## GnarlyGranny (12. Februar 2020)

Walsumer1980 schrieb:


> hat schon einige Stürze überstanden.



Man sollte einen Helm nach einem Sturz austauschen, auch wenn der noch gut aussieht. 
Nichts desto trotz, gut dass er überhaupt ein Helm trägt!


----------



## Walsumer1980 (12. Februar 2020)

GnarlyGranny schrieb:


> Man sollte einen Helm nach einem Sturz austauschen, auch wenn der noch gut aussieht.
> Nichts desto trotz, gut dass er überhaupt ein Helm trägt!



Da müsste ich aber oft nen neuen Helm kaufen?


----------



## GrazerTourer (12. Februar 2020)

Bikelovers schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> da es leider keine aktuellen Testergebnisse gibt, frage ich mal hier, welche Fahrradhelme eure abenteuerlustigen Kids fahren?  Mit welchen Helmen habt ihr gute Erfahrungen?
> 
> ...


Bell super 2r oder super 3r.
Passt in small meinem 5 jährigen Sohn und der 3 jährigen Tochter auch schon. Finde den Kinnbügel für manche Touren super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007BVK (12. Februar 2020)

Ich kann den Specialized Shuffle Child Helm mit MIPS empfehlen. Passt unseren Kinder gut und macht einen ordentlichen Eindruck.


----------



## GnarlyGranny (12. Februar 2020)

Walsumer1980 schrieb:


> Da müsste ich aber oft nen neuen Helm kaufen?


Na ja, vielleicht nicht nach jedem Sturz ? aber sobald der Helm einen Aufprall erlitten hat, sollte man sich einen neuen holen. Soweit ich weiß, tauscht Bontrager den Helm ein Mal kostenlos aus, wenn man den alten an sie schickt. Ich weiß aber nicht ob sie Kinderhelme anbieten ?


----------



## Robby2107 (13. Februar 2020)

Unser hat seit er 2 Jahre ist Helme von >>KED<<
Liegt sicher auch daran, daß nicht weit von uns der Hersteller seinen Sitz hat und es einen Werksverkauf gibt. Aber im Prinzip sind wir sehr zufrieden mit den Helmen.


----------



## Bikelovers (13. Februar 2020)

Danke euch!

Der Spezialed Shuffle gefällt mir ziemlich gut ?

Manche Helme sind mir bereits zu downhill-lastig. 
Wir fangen gerade erst ein wenig mit MTB an und über Cross-Country wird es wohl nicht hinaus gehen.
Der Helm sollte also auch alltagstauglich sein.


----------



## Kati (13. Februar 2020)

Bikelovers schrieb:


> Ich suche für unsere 8 jährige eine Helm für Alles


Welchen Kopfumfang hat sie denn?


----------



## 007BVK (13. Februar 2020)

Der Specialized Helm passt unserem kleinen 1,5 Jahre alt (kleine Version) und unserem großen 5 Jahre Super.
Und beide haben MIPS, das fand ich persönlich gut. Unser Großer hat einen Helm mit dem Laufrad geschrottet und einen mit seinem ersten Rad. Das waren auch Specialized Helme, allerdings ohne MIPS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikelovers (14. Februar 2020)

Kati schrieb:


> Welchen Kopfumfang hat sie denn?



Gerade erst geschafft, nachzumessen - knapp 53 cm


----------



## Chris_DH (14. Februar 2020)

Giro Tremor Youth


----------



## Kati (14. Februar 2020)

Bikelovers schrieb:


> Gerade erst geschafft, nachzumessen - knapp 53 cm


Die meisten Nicht-Kinderhelme fangen bei 52cm in der kleinen Größe an. Da ist die Auswahl nochmal größer.


----------



## Albschrat (15. Februar 2020)

Bell Super 3 - MTB Helm kaufen | Bike-Discount
					

Werde Zeuge der Evolution eines Meilensteines. Der MTB-Helm "Super 3" von Bell bietet dir nun noch mehr Möglichkeiten, aggressive Trails komfortabel und selbstbewusst zu meistern.




					www.bike-discount.de
				




Bei Bike Discount gibt es den Bell Super 3 in S (ab 52cm) für 70 Euro. Der Kinnbügel ist auch reduziert.


----------



## Mzungu (15. Februar 2020)

Die Woche für meine gerade 5 Jahre gewordene Tochter einen MET Parachute (nicht das aktuelle MCR Modell) in S gekauft. Sie hat 52 cm Kopfumfang, der Helm in S ist für 51-56 cm angegeben. Die Wangenpolster gibt es bis 4 cm Dicke. Und er wiegt 690 g.


----------



## Spresso (15. Februar 2020)

Bikelovers schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> da es leider keine aktuellen Testergebnisse gibt, frage ich mal hier, welche Fahrradhelme eure abenteuerlustigen Kids fahren?  Mit welchen Helmen habt ihr gute Erfahrungen?
> 
> ...


Uvex Quatro. Trage ich seit Jahren, mittlerweile haben die Kids auch je einen. Kein billiges Vergnügen aber er sitzt einfach super, Helmlampe geht gut zu befestigen, und, was meinen Kids sehr wichtig war: die Sonnenblende ist geschraubt und nicht gesteckt und fällt dadurch nicht immer ab. Bei Nichtbenutzung kann man letztere einfach ein Stück hochschieben.


----------



## 007BVK (15. Februar 2020)

Der Specialized Helm hat übrigens eine integriertes LED Rücklicht und ist nicht schwer.


----------



## Matthi22 (16. Februar 2021)

Bikelovers schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> da es leider keine aktuellen Testergebnisse gibt, frage ich mal hier, welche Fahrradhelme eure abenteuerlustigen Kids fahren?  Mit welchen Helmen habt ihr gute Erfahrungen?
> 
> ...


Es gibt Helme für das Fahrrad und zum Reiten. Ich habe so einen schon einmal gesehen und komme gerade nicht auf den Namen.


----------



## Ani (16. Februar 2021)

Chris_DH schrieb:


> Giro Tremor Youth


Den Tremor haben wir auch, schön leicht, wir sind zufrieden, der Nachwuchs auch


----------



## Binem (16. Februar 2021)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Unser hat seit er 2 Jahre ist Helme von >>KED<<
> Liegt sicher auch daran, daß nicht weit von uns der Hersteller seinen Sitz hat und es einen Werksverkauf gibt. Aber im Prinzip sind wir sehr zufrieden mit den Helmen.


ich mag KED auch. am liebsten das Modell Kailu, das hat sich bei und bewährt und passt sehr gut.



Matthi22 schrieb:


> Es gibt Helme für das Fahrrad und zum Reiten. Ich habe so einen schon einmal gesehen und komme gerade nicht auf den Namen.


wir hatten einen ganz kleinen von der Firma Casco, kann ich nach vielen Jahren vom Reiten auch sehr empfehlen.

hier die Übersicht der Normen der Casco Helme


			https://casco-helme.de/download/safety/Certifications_list2021_02_DE.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthi22 (17. Februar 2021)

Binem schrieb:


> wir hatten einen ganz kleinen von der Firma Casco, kann ich nach vielen Jahren vom Reiten auch sehr empfehlen.
> 
> hier die Übersicht der Normen der Casco Helme
> 
> ...


Genau, der Helm für Fahrrad und Reiten war von Casco. Es gibt sogar einen für Fahrrad und Ski von Casco. Ich habe es auf dieser Test-Seite gesehen, die Nr. 6 Casco Activ 2 zum Reiten und Fahrradfahren. Warum machen das nicht mehr Hersteller? Hinfahrt zum Reiten mit dem Fahrrad und dann das Reiten. Das kann doch mit dem gleichen Helm geschehen. Ebenso Fahrradfahren im Sommer und Skifahren im Winter.
.


----------



## delphi1507 (17. Februar 2021)

Matthi22 schrieb:


> Ebenso Fahrradfahren im Sommer und Skifahren im Winter.


Also ich möchte nicht mit meinem Ski Helm biken oder umgekehrt..


----------



## Binem (17. Februar 2021)

Matthi22 schrieb:


> Ebenso Fahrradfahren im Sommer und Skifahren im Winter.
> .


Ich mag ja nichtmal den gleichen Helm zum Reiten im Sommer und Winter 🙈


----------

